# modprobe i2c error

## ocZer

 :Rolling Eyes: 

i was trying to get lm-sensors up and running on my abit nf7s2.0, but i can't get i2c up first. when I try I get this

```
 

balder oczer #i2cdetect

Error: No i2c-bus specified!

Syntax: i2cdetect [-f] [-q|-r] I2CBUS [FIRST LAST]

  I2CBUS is an integer

  With -f, scans all addresses (NOT RECOMMENDED)

  With -q, uses only quick write commands for probing (NOT RECOMMENDED)

  With -r, uses only read byte commands for probing (NOT RECOMMENDED)

  If provided, FIRST and LAST limit the probing range.

  i2cdetect -l lists installed busses only

Error: No I2C busses found!

Be sure you have done 'modprobe i2c-dev'

and also modprobed your i2c bus drivers

balder oczer # modprobe i2c-dev

FATAL: Module i2c_dev not found.

```

 so I tried to install it...

```

emerge -s i2c

Searching...

[ Results for search key : i2c ]

[ Applications found : 2 ]

*  app-emacs/navi2ch

      Latest version available: 1.7.4

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 347 kB

      Homepage:    http://navi2ch.sourceforge.net/

      Description: Navi2ch is navigator for 2ch which works under many Emacsen

      License:     GPL-2

*  sys-apps/i2c

      Latest version available: 2.8.7

      Latest version installed: 2.8.7

      Size of downloaded files: 136 kB

      Homepage:    http://www2.lm-sensors.nu/~lm78/

      Description: I2C Bus support for 2.4.x kernels

      License:     GPL-2

```

.

 here it says I already have v. 2.8.7 for 2.4 kernels installed, but  my kernel version is 2.6.11

----------

## dgaffuri

Have you enabled all i2c stuff in the kernel? Besides, I'm not booted in Gentoo now, but IIRC you should run

```
sensors-detect
```

and you don't have to merge anything besides lm_sensors.

----------

## ocZer

thnx for answering, when I run sensor-detect I get:

```

sensors-detect

No i2c device files found. Use prog/mkdev/mkdev.sh to create them.

```

Does this mean I have to compile the kernel module??

----------

## dgaffuri

You must have all i2c modules in kernel compiled (unless you already now your bus and chip); then (if i remember well the name) try to modprobe i2c-dev before running sensors-detect.

----------

## ezys

try folowing these:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_Sensors

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=101573&highlight=lmsensors+2+6

I got them working on my 2.6.11-r11 kernel.

----------

## ocZer

ok so I guess I have to recompile my kernel huh? I have to put this on hold, as I have an other problem that is more urgent and i'll get back to this next week sometime. thnx for the help

----------

